# Medicare Ambulatory Facility Charge



## MCBILLINGS9 (Jun 19, 2008)

I AM TRYING TO FIND INFORMATION REGARDING A FACILITY FEE THAT MEDICARE PAYS FOR A HOSPITAL "OWNED" PHYSICIAN PCP PRACTICE.

IF ANYONE HAS ANY INFORMATION PLEASE SHARE WITH ME.  THANKS


----------

